
A data-destroy vulnerability for the IBM PCjr - riq_
https://retro.moe/2018/01/15/ibm-pcjr-zero-day-data-destroy-vulnerability/
======
pinewurst
You're missing a catchy name, a logo and a dedicated URL.

~~~
riq_
yeah, although the name is: "double-the-joy-will-get-you-destroyed"

~~~
pinewurst
How about something pithier, like "Joykill"?

~~~
riq_
Thanks, yeah, I like it.

